# love



## better days (May 3, 2006)

have you ever been in love?


----------



## vincentgallo4president (May 13, 2006)

I'm in love right now.


----------



## Christian (Oct 5, 2006)

Yep! One time when I was 17 and that's about it. She was a friend and we fell in love with each other, but my depression got in the way of it. I'm not hanging on it because I'm still friends with her now. 
But I'm trying to look to the future...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ya, currently


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

No. Everyone thinks their in love but few people know what that really means. I think I have a ways to go.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

kev said:


> Everyone thinks their in love but few people know what that really means.


 Yeah.. I agree that is true for some people. The word seems to be thrown around a lot .. as though people don't put much thought into considering if what they feel is actually love .. 
Heh, don't ya just love my pessimism.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Yep, I've actually been in love once. It's powerful stuff.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Depends on what you mean by love. There are people that I feel I love but on a friend level. On a sexual, emotional, mental level no. Never been close enough to anyone of the opposite sex in this area. Sometimes I wonder what it feels like. In my head I have an idea of what it feels like, I just wonder how accurate I am. I'm thinking my mind's idea of it is probably unrealistic.


----------



## Misanthropy (Aug 16, 2006)

No. 

Well, maybe. It's never been reciprocated though.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

There's no such thing as love. What most people consider love is propably just _limerence_, which is, fortunatly, a treatable illness which can be controlled throught medication. Ask your doctor today for a free brochure on how to deal with this embarassing desease. uke


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Well I am right now. 
Romantic love I mean, hehe.


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

no, I don't think so. at least not by my definition of love.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Yes, once I believe and if you ever experience it you will think that it is the most amazing thing.


----------



## GreenMan (Sep 30, 2006)

I am obsessed with someone because of her physical beauty. I do not believe this is love.



> There's no such thing as love. What most people consider love is propably just limerence, which is, fortunatly, a treatable illness which can be controlled throught medication. Ask your doctor today for a free brochure on how to deal with this embarassing desease.


The word "limerence" has been added to my mental dictionary.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm in complete, head-over-heels, beautiful, natural, and amazing love.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Lyric Suite said:


> There's no such thing as love. What most people consider love is propably just _limerence_, which is, fortunatly, a treatable illness which can be controlled throught medication. Ask your doctor today for a free brochure on how to deal with this embarassing desease. uke


 :lol You got me curious so I looked it up on wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limerence#The_Game

I'm pretty sure I've experienced limerence but I didn't know there was a technical term for it.


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

Where's the guide on how not to get caught up in Limerence ?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No, love is for people with emotions.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Sort of. Maybe infatuated is more of the right term for me so far.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

I've fallen for one girl. It hurts to even think about it, and it almost paralyzes me thinking back to when I was so sure I finally had it in me to tell her how I felt..... only to wake up one day to find out that my best friend (at the time, sure as hell isn't now) asked her out. He ****ing knew how I felt too.


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

No


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, currently.


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

No... I don't think I have. I've been infatuated once... but not in love. I don't think one can be in love without knowing someone in and out first.


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

my teacher said real love is only when you care for somone so much you are willing to give your life for them i.e. take a bullet for them or something.


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

Lyric Suite said:


> There's no such thing as love. What most people consider love is propably just _limerence_, which is, fortunatly, a treatable illness which can be controlled throught medication. Ask your doctor today for a free brochure on how to deal with this embarassing desease. uke


Wow, never heard about that. But that sounds exactly like me. I've had strong feelings for girls i've never talked to, just strangers that i've seen in school, at work etc. I've never felt anywhere near the same thing for someone i've known. Another mental disorder to add to my list........


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

I was once. Maybe twice.

I wish people could stop the age-old practice of debating about what exactly counts as "love" and what counts as other things (infatuation, etc). If it feels good, who cares what it's called!


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

Yes, unfortunately; It's always unrequited.


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

i'm in love. my bf is the greatest man i've ever met. we crossed paths on this board over a year ago. it was the best thing that ever happened to me 

i thought i had been in love before, but i realize now that i was just hoping i was...


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

person86 said:


> I wish people could stop the age-old practice of debating about what exactly counts as "love" and what counts as other things (infatuation, etc). If it feels good, who cares what it's called!


Since when does infatuation feel good? Most of the time it's like a mix between OCD and depression. You can't stop thinking about someone you don't really know and as you're not a social or forward person nothing will happen. It's a stupid dream.

I think there's a big difference between real love and infatuation.


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## GreenMan (Sep 30, 2006)

> I've been infatuated once... but not in love. I don't think one can be in love without knowing someone in and out first.


That's dirty - I like it.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

..................................


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

Carbon Breather said:


> [
> Since when does infatuation feel good? Most of the time it's like a mix between OCD and depression. You can't stop thinking about someone you don't really know and as you're not a social or forward person nothing will happen. It's a stupid dream.
> 
> I think there's a big difference between real love and infatuation.


There is a big difference. Though, I think obsession and infatuated are different things too.  Infatuation when you know someone, and really like them, but not love them enough to do ANYTHING for them. Obsession when you watch from afar.


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

Not necessarily. But maybe i'm more obsessive (watch out) ...


"Infatuation Phase I: Stricken! 

The first act in the life of an infatuation is that magic moment when someone suddenly takes on "special" meaning for us. 

You hear a phrase or a particular inflection in someone's voice that strikes a chord in your heart. You are struck by the exact tilt of his head. You are warmed by a gaze or an unexpected tenderness. An intriguing remark goes straight to your soul. Or, perhaps from a respectable distance, you notice legs or skin or hair (or a more private physical trait) to die for. Lightning has struck."


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

GreenMan said:


> > I've been infatuated once... but not in love. I don't think one can be in love without knowing someone in and out first.
> 
> 
> That's dirty - I like it.


 :no


----------



## Skroderider (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't know whether I'm in love now. It certainly seems like it, but for some reason I'm afraid of the l-word . 


Message said:


> Infatuation when you know someone, and really like them, but not love them enough to do ANYTHING for them.


Well, it seems like I would do anything for that special someone, but how do I know this for sure? I hate speculating about these things.


----------



## better days (May 3, 2006)

sometimes i feel like im in love with my gf and sometimes, i dont.


----------



## anxiousdood252 (Aug 6, 2005)

YES 

:heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart :heart


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Closest thing I have been to love was an attraction to a girl in grade school and a serious attraction to another girl in high school.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Never, I've felt mostly hurt in my life. I've been infatuated with girls but never really had those feelings returned so nothing ever developed. I desperately want to experience love if it exists, but all I can do is imagine how great it must feel.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I've been in lust.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yes i had been n it **** me badly.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

Maybe once, but then I got over it.


----------



## ThatKidTotallyRocks (Oct 11, 2011)

I've never been in love...


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

If you would have asked me five years ago I would have said 'yes' but today my answer is 'i don't know."

I have let crushes turn into infatuations, turn into obsessions. And I thought that was love.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

my answer to that is simple, and let me be absolutely clear about this:
yes.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

If anybody is interested in this 
http://www.askamathematician.com/20...love-of-my-life-a-mathematicians-perspective/


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

*Brian Fantana:* I think I was in love once.
*Ron Burgundy:* Really? What was her name?
*Brian Fantana:* I don't remember.
*Ron Burgundy:* That's not a good start, but keep going.
*Brian Fantana:* She was Brazilian, or Chinese, or something weird. I met her in the bathroom of a K-Mart and we made out for hours. Then we parted ways, never to see each other again.
*Ron Burgundy:* Brian, I'm pretty sure that's not love.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh, and yes, I have...I wouldn't recommend it, unless you can convince them to sign a legally binding contract that says they can never fall out of love with you or else they owe you 1 billion dollars.


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

the cheat said:


> Oh, and yes, I have...I wouldn't recommend it, unless you can convince them to sign a legally binding contract that says they can never fall out of love with you or else they owe you 1 billion dollars.


I've thought I was twice. Don't know if it was the real thing. 
But I really like your suggestion about the contract, lol. I'd be rich right now.


----------



## dlennr (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes! It is the most beautiful and the most excruciating thing I can think of.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

I've experienced infatuation, obsession, lust, limerence, etc., but never _love_. For that, I think there's some requisite level of emotional maturity and honest self-understanding to be met first. Inconsistency being my only constant, I don't think I'm even capable of love, to be honest. Mine is a tumultuous, immature emotional landscape - think Earth in its infancy (or I do, at least). Where "romantic" (if you could even call it that) feelings are involved, it's volcanic - Ultra Plinian, even. :yes I burn hot, explosive, engulfing, and toxic; it's not the sort of land you'd want to erect an emotional skyscraper on - like love - even if the necessary building materials were available, which they're not. So I make sandcastles instead - fanciful, frivolous, fickle, fragile, and fleeting.

F***.


----------



## RyanAdams (Aug 15, 2008)

RAJVINDERKAUR said:


> yes i had been n it **** me badly.


Same here.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

I tend to fall in love too easily. Too scared of getting my heart broken now.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Tugwahquah said:


> I tend to fall in love too easily. Too scared of getting my heart broken now.


Me too


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

Totally Terrified said:


> Me too


i luv u :squeeze


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

No


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Nope I've never been in love.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

4 times.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

the cheat said:


> Oh, and yes, I have...I wouldn't recommend it, unless you can convince them to sign a legally binding contract that says they can never fall out of love with you or else they owe you 1 billion dollars.


No good if they can't pay.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Hmm just once


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I really wanted to be, very badly, several times. I have a bad habit of convincing myself that I am, however now that I'm aware of that I doubt it will re-occur. thankfully.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

the cheat said:


> Oh, and yes, I have...I wouldn't recommend it, unless you can convince them to sign a legally binding contract that says they can never fall out of love with you or else they owe you 1 billion dollars.


People would be billionaires :clap


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

I've loved one person in the romantic sense, and I'm sure I will always be confident in saying so about her. The other times I've thought I was in love don't even really come close. So looking back on everything as of right now, I think there was only one person that I experienced what I would consider love with.


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

It depends if you're asking my head or my heart!


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Many of my compositions relate to this ambiguous abstract.

To answer the question, I think so. Haha.


----------

